# Forum > MMO > Mobile & Flash Game Hacks > [Bot] Afk Arena bot [BotSauce] [Easy to Use]

## Raflesia

From the original creators of PGBot.org... 

AFK Arena - a BotSauce bot - cooking up bots for you!


BotSauce aims to be a one stop shop for your botting experience, primarily focused on mobile games. We released our second bot which is for AFK Arena, and more bots are currently in development. Bots commonly use some form of injection, reflection, or direct server interaction in order to automate game play. BotSauce uses a combination of intelligent image and color recognition to create stealthy, stable bots. 

The BotSauce client has been developed to work with both BlueStacks and MEmu but there's also ADB support which allows you to use BotSauce on any other emulator or even your own mobile phone too!


Bot Features for AFK Arena

 Unlimited simultaneous bot instances Collects AFK Rewards Collects Quest Rewards Send & Receive Friend Hearts Battles Campaign Stages Battles Kings Tower Supports Multi Team Battles Levels up Heroes Equips the best gear for your heroes Full user control over what heroes to level and equip gear Stop criteria (stop after x losses, stop after x wins, etc.) Completes tutorials User specified leveling strength (specify how hard you want to expend resources to level heroes) Stat tracking (wins, losses, runtime, rewards collected) Custom Quick Run Profiles


Check out BotSauce today!


Useful links

How to Bot - AFK Arena

Free BotSauce trial for 3 days

BotSauce Home page

Download BotSauce

BotSauce Forum

BotSauce Discord

Store

----------


## Raflesia

BotSauce is on version 1.006 now with alot of updates in between 1.002 and 1.006. 
The release notes for 1.006 can be found here: [Release] BotSauce Version 1.006 - Client Releases - BotSauce

----------


## cdmichaelb

Been using this bot and interacting with the team for a couple days now. Bot does everything it does great. 

It has some features missing that I would like. But I'm sure they'll be added.
Arena, Peaks of Time, Voyage, events, Arcane Labyrints, Kings tower. Auto team comps OR random team comps on fail.


Team is very responsive.

Not a terrible price either. I just hope once more bots are added there will be a package pricing that isn't crazy.

AFK Arena is so much more fun when you're botting multiple accounts in addition to your main.

----------


## NessIluh

Yurrrrrrrrrrr

----------

